# Help



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm not sure where to post this.. But I couldn't think of anything else.

So my friend bought her first horse about 2 or 3 years ago. She was a grey Arab mare about 7yrs old and 15h named Bella. When she went to try her out (she had asked me to come along) someone was just getting off of her. So when we got near I noticed that she was quite thin, had poor feet, and marks on her quarters. So my friend and I asked for some brushes to groom her with and the owner looked at us a little funny. As we were grooming her she was being an angel and just as I was about to pick up her hind leg to check out her hoof the owner throws in that she sometimes kicks... Thanks. 

After grooming her and tacking her back up my friend got on to ride her she was having some difficulties so I hoped on. Right away it was very obvious that this horse had little training and was unbalanced. So i walked her around a little and she didn't quite understand what I was asking so I just talked to her soothingly and she seemed to respond quite well. After I was done troting the owner goes and tells me that she never cantered! I asked her why and she said that Bella never wanted to... Wow, talk about the horse being in charge. 

Bella was a sweet heart though and was very willing to learn. My friend bought her on the spot. They brought her to a friends place and she got better and better. We got her to canter and start to become more balanced. After my friend moved Bella to a boarding stables because she was having trouble with the persons place Bella was originally at. There she started to act up and ended up freaking out and hurting herself. So my friend had to give her away as a pasture horse because she was lame and they couldn't afford her anymore. Well, the person she sold Bella to sold her again. I would just like to know if anyone knows where this horse is. By the way I am in Alberta.


----------

